
The nothing to hide argument in favor of surveillance - federicoponzi
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nothing_to_hide_argument
======
codedokode
People who think that they have nothing to hide should publish their emails
and chat logs online. Don't worry, I won't read them and any decent person
won't.

